# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Нужна помощь  профи !!

## gudvin777

Доброе время суток! прошу прощение за дилетантский вопрос, но дело в том, что в железе я как собака в балете полный чайник, хочу собрать системный блок на 4-6 экранов, прошу помощи, так как сам в компьютерах не разбираюсь, комп нужен не для игр, а для работы, нашел ролик YouTube - &#x202a;NTI QuadStation 6 Display Computer for Trading | HD1080&#x202c;&rlm; примерно то, что мне надо. Вопрос, можно ли собрать такою же рабочею машину как показано в видео ролике своими силами, если да, можно ли получить спецификацию и какие либо рекомендации, за совет в специализированные магазины по Компам не обращался из за предположения того что пользуясь тем что я в этом вопросе не айс)) могут впарить всё что угодно заплатив при этом два мишка денег.


Комп нужен  для работы  а не для игрушек

----------


## старрой

бюджет / из чего выбирать ( прайс ) / конкретика работы . Определись 4 или 6 , а то и так скорее всего две видеокарты в SLI будут работать , ну или если HD , то CrossFire .
 PS Собрать можно всё , но лучше пусть спецы : гарантия , то сё . А вот комплектация ... Тут прав . Алгоритм простой : Определись на форуме с предварительной конфигурацией , потом в магазин , что там скажут и так пока не будет достигнут консенсус . :drinks:

----------


## bj0ker

Самое главное это бюджет и прайсы магазинов где хотите взять. А так конечно соберем и подберем в наилучшем соотношении цена-качество

----------

